

Ask HN: What does this stuff in my HN about mean? - vinautomatic

showdead:	
noprocrast:	
maxvisit:	
minaway:	
delay:<p>Just wondering, not really a help file.<p>Also my HN account is 1910 days old. Wow. :D
======
Someone
Clicking "FAQ" below gets you to
[http://ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](http://ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

It ends with

 _" In my profile, what does showdead do?

If you turn it on, you'll see all the submissions and comments that have been
killed by the editors. They're mostly spam and duplicates.

Who are the editors?

About 30 YC alumni. They can kill stories and edit the titles, and in extreme
cases (e.g. spamming or deliberate trolling) ban users.

In my profile, what is noprocrast?

It's a way to help you prevent yourself from spending too much time on
News.YC. If you turn it on you'll only be allowed to visit the site for
maxvisit minutes at a time, with gaps of minaway minutes in between. The
defaults are 20 and 180, which would let you view the site for 20 minutes at a
time, and then not allow you back in for 3 hours. You can override noprocrast
if you want, in which case your visit clock starts over at zero."_

That leaves 'delay', and introduces the question how that override works.

------
sp332
Also remember that your "email" field is visible only to admins. If you want
people to see your email, you have to also put it in the "about" field.

------
benologist
delay is to defer publishing your comments for x minutes

noprocrast[inate] is an option to have self-banning on/off, if noprocrast is
yes:

\- maxvisit is how many minutes you can visit for

\- minaway is the minimum amount of time you can't come back for after a visit

